# Sleep is a natural reaction to a lack of mana?



## FalseCreatorGod (Jun 16, 2021)

I came across this idea whilst reading and thought the idea to be interesting. A lack of mana would also explain why we cannot do "magical" things like levitate or telekinesis. Yet, the fact that such words even exist is strange enough. Is it possible to regain our MP (mana points) at all nowadays do you think? Or was such a thing made impossible after the destruction of the antediluvian world? (World tree, different sun, etc.) Sleep is a very strange concept and odd that it is necessary. Surely, simply sitting and relaxing would be plenty enough?

Are there any sources where I can read more about mana? I am having difficulty finding anything.


----------



## davtash (Jun 16, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> I came across this idea whilst reading and thought the idea to be interesting. A lack of mana would also explain why we cannot do "magical" things like levitate or telekinesis. Yet, the fact that such words even exist is strange enough. Is it possible to regain our MP (mana points) at all nowadays do you think? Or was such a thing made impossible after the destruction of the antediluvian world? (World tree, different sun, etc.) Sleep is a very strange concept and odd that it is necessary. Surely, simply sitting and relaxing would be plenty enough?
> 
> Are there any sources where I can read more about mana? I am having difficulty finding anything.


Sleep is a joy. We just fall asleep and things not of our design come to us. Wouldn't like to give it up.even when under a anesthetic we dream..... except when our heart is turned off and kept alive on another system. A split second exists less than the time of the 'big bang'


----------



## Akanah (Jun 16, 2021)

Mana is Love and I does sleep gladly because of my fantastic dreams. Dreaming is inspiring me.


----------



## correlator (Jun 16, 2021)

Here's a question for evolutionary biologists: why does _every_ animal sleep? I've never heard a good answer.  If it's just a matter of energy budgeting, why hasn't some animal 'chosen' a strategy of being less energetic, 24 hours a day, and never lapsing into a vulnerable, insensible state?

My best guess: life isn't originally from here.  The place we're living is more difficult for us than the place we originated.  In particular, our brains can't operate 24x7 here.


----------



## Ponygirl (Jun 16, 2021)

I think we sleep because this is not our natural realm, and we need to go into a ‘coma’ in order to set our spirit free to go back to our natural realm. A person not allowed to sleep, goes insane. Going into a ’coma’ as a prey animal, which we are as well as a predator, going into a deep enough sleep to be unaware of all surroundings would mean death.
Horses can doze standing up and can wake quickly. They are also in a herd where I imagine someone is always aware of what’s going on.


----------



## fabiorem (Jun 17, 2021)

Sleep is reincarnation. You jump between different timelines when you sleep. Having a deja vu while awake means you died in that day, and reloaded from your last night of sleep.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 17, 2021)

davtash said:


> Sleep is a joy. We just fall asleep and things not of our design come to us. Wouldn't like to give it up.even when under a anesthetic we dream..... except when our heart is turned off and kept alive on another system. A split second exists less than the time of the 'big bang'


I love me some sleep! I think most of us find it a joyful experience because of this: 


Ponygirl said:


> I think we sleep because this is not our natural realm, and we need to go into a ‘coma’ in order to set our spirit free to go back to our natural realm. A person not allowed to sleep, goes insane.


And not just sleep, but think of all the ways humans (and even some animals) alter their consciousness... psychedelics, marijuana, alcohol, caffeine, meditation, etc. Most of us can't stand being in this "reality" for too long and are constantly looking for new ways to escape. 

And yes, even modern mainstream "scientists" do not completely understand why we sleep, but they do know that sleep is crucial for learning. Toddlers who nap immediately after being given new information (i.e. new words) are more likely to retain it than those who don't. In the sleep state our minds seem to assemble all the input during the day in order to make sense of it. It's odd indeed that the brain needs to effectively leave this realm in order to truly learn/evolve, which supports the idea that waking reality is the illusion and not our true state.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 19, 2021)

What is mana? 

Whatever it is, I'm not sure a lack of it is the reason we sleep. All beings rest and recuperate. Even God rested. A lack in some kind of substance and the restrictions it causes humans to have, however, I am totally on board with.


----------



## correlator (Jun 19, 2021)

Many people in our community, myself included, believe the Old World had free energy.  So why don't our _bodies_ use it? Or those of animals?

One way or another, we are not in our natural state.  Either we're not in the right place, or something is missing from the environment, or something has been added (to the environment, or to us).  Or some combination of these.  I think the Old World people knew the answers.  It's probably what much of their architecture and infrastructure was for.


----------



## Reficul (Jun 19, 2021)

Ormus, O.R.M.E.’s and Monoatomic Materials 
What is it, or more accurately, what are they?

by Kevin Hay
These materials are referred to as High Spin State Superconducting Materials. The modern name is ORMUS, ORME’s and WhiteHGold. I feel that the proper terminology that should be used to describe these elements is: Inductively Separated Atomic Elements, or I.S.A.E.’s.

It has also been known as Elixer, Manna, Shewbread, the snot, monatomic elements, AuM, the polymers, mHstate, ShemHanHna, microclusters, superdeformed high H spin elements, exoticatoms, Semen of the Gods,(I almost left that one out…) SchefaFood, Bread of the Presence of God, MFKZT, Elixir of Life, the lapis ,the Sophic Hydrolith of the Wise, Erinaes, Philothes, Philolithes, Apaitu, Batu, Surgawi, Bubuk Putih, Mannadan Salwa, chrysopoeia, dew, occult gold, aurum potable, water of gold, and also The Philosophers’ Stone, among many other names.

However, whatever the name, the compounds are the same. These compounds are the material bridge between chemistry, biology, and the physics of matter, through scalar vortices that bridge all material, space-time, and even thought. These compounds are everywhere. They are in the water, the soil and even in the air that we breathe. But what are they? What are Orbitally rearranged monoatomic elements? And, why are they so abundant?

They are a result of a combined inductive and acidic reaction, a reaction that dis-attaches a single atom of an inductive element and attaches it to a chlorine molecule in a hydride solution, and then, causal reactions, like gravity, inertia, and electromagnetic oscillations, decouples this bond in an alkaline state, inducing a hydrofugal torsion reaction due to the polarization of this inductive particle, this atom. This becomes a high spin-state particle, a material oscillating, inductive, conductive, gyroscopic, atomic, reactive compound.

Mineral salts are not only everywhere on this planet but also in our bodies. Many of these mineral salts are created by a gradual breakdown of some of these inductive, conductive metallic materials, such as gold and platinum group elements. These elements, atom by atom, are being slightly loosened to their own elemental attractive bonds due to this inductive reaction on the skin of the element this reaction creates an attraction to, and bonding with, a chlorine molecule, into a chloride solution, or substrate. Sodium chloride, Auric chloride, copper chloride and many other bonded metallic salts are attached to the hydrate, the molecule that we call water.

AuCl is Auric Chloride, or Gold Chloride. This compound is plentiful in the Oceans of this planet. The ocean has many chlorine-based metallic compounds suspended in it, in a solution, as a substrate. What is profoundly interesting, is that in this chlorine bonded state, these metals are water soluble and flow through most filters.

What is equally fascinating is that they can also be decoupled from the chlorine atom using inductive frequencies. When these atoms are induced with a magnetic wave form, through a torsion wave or a spinor vortex, the inductive frequency of the inductive material allows it to charge, inducing a polar reaction which dis-attaches it magnetically from the chlorine molecule. The charge produced by the magnetic wave is the inductive frequency necessary to dis-attach the inductive particle from the non-quite-so-inductive material of the chlorine atom. Think of this as a magnet flipping poles and moving away from its former attraction, through the opposing magnetic vortex.

When these inductive elements are dis-attached, they become a highly active “spin particle”, a highly magnetic and energized electro-inductive, conductive atom, spinning unattached and unopposed. This is a reaction that is understandable simply by watching figure skaters spin.A single rotating particle or entity can always rotate faster than two or more combined. This is an oscillatory response and a magnetic interaction. This is due to magnetic vortices that are creating resistance, via magnetic inductive interactions, inertia, an oscillatory response to spin particles.

These precious materials are also very abundant in this state, estimated to be many thousands of times more plentiful than the metallic counterparts that are being mined on land and sea. This may be due to the solubility of these precious metals and the fact that they have been drained out to sea by rainfall for many billions of years. The interior of the crust is liquid and, as it oscillates, it pressurizes due to a centripetal reaction caused by cavitation, an inertial transfer of force occurs, which is an exponential reaction of centrifugal forces caused by acceleration . As this reaction occurs, an elementally rich magma, continually pools these elements to the surface, allowing this process, this accumulation, to continue unabated for millennium. Seawater weighs 2.4% more than freshwater, 1.024 grams per milliliter, due to this process. This means there is 24 grams of metal per liter of seawater.

Now, this process happens naturally in all living organisms through these magnetic interactions that interface with intracellular reactions. In our bodies, our acidic digestive system removes these materials from the food that we eat. These minerals are absorbed into our blood, from the gastrointestinal tract as metallic chlorides. This is why blood tastes salty. It is salty. These are metallic chlorides in a substrate. These substrates are highly inductive and conductive and allow wave transfers from the interferometer.

Our Interferometer: Our Brain
Our brain is an interferometric accumulator. What the heck is that, you ask? An interferometer is a mechanism for the collection and accumulation of opposing magnetic fields and which has the capacity of coupling these fields into an electromagnetic reaction. Our brain has a bi-toroidal reaction occurring inside of it, but also around it. This is the mechanism, the motor, the generator that creates our bodies electromagnetic reactions. The myth of using only 15 percent of our brain is exactly that, a myth. We use all of our brain. All of it. Our brain has a similar function to that of a crystal refraction or a piezo reaction. It separates magnetic wave forms, and then combines opposing magnetic waves into an electromagnetic reaction. This is bio-electricity. The conduit for this reaction, the transfer mechanism between the chemical and the mineral and the bio-organic transfer of energy, is through this Orbital Reaction.

Our brain has two hemispheres for this reason. It couples these wave forms at the same frequency as the longitudinal waves on our planets surface, 7.83 Hertz. This pulse induces the reaction necessary to de-couple the chloride bonded inductive materials in our bloodstream, which provides the transfer of inductive fields into the mitochondria, the power plant of the cell, allowing the bi-toroidal reaction of the ATP conversion to take place. The process involves stripping the magnetic bond off the ATP and kicking it back out in two pieces.

Remember the endoplasmic reticulum? Exactly! The ER doesn’t allow particle or enzymatic transfer, does it? This reaction, inside the mitochondria is an inductive reaction, as all chemical reactions are based on transfers of magnetic fields of force, causing coupling and decoupling of “atoms” by changing the polarity of its wave forms.

All matter is formed by these forces.

Monoatomic atoms have been observed to exist in all the heavy elements in the center of the periodic table. These are the elements which have “half-filled” bands of valence electrons and include the following elements. Their atomic numbers are given in parenthesis (the atomic number represents the number of protons in the nucleus.) Ruthenium (44), Rhodium (45), Palladium (46), Silver (47), Osmium (76), Iridium (77), Platinum (78), and Gold (79). Other metallic elements in the same part of the periodic table have also been observed in micro clusters. Because the atoms of monoatomic elements are not held in a rigid lattice network, their physical characteristics are quite different from atoms which are locked in the lattice. Thus, it is the grouping of atoms which defines the physical characteristics of the element; not just the number of neutrons and protons in the nucleus as previously believed. If you don’t have a lattice network, you don’t have a metal even though the atoms of the two forms of matter are identical!

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

-Kevin D. Hay"

I highly suggest you search for Vancouver Island ORMUS online, here you can buy it and read more very interesting things ｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## John Galt (Jun 22, 2021)

Spiritual answer aside: In order to sleep less (by sleeping more deeply/efficiently) you have to 1. eat very well 2. be physically active during the day. Number one is most important though. Aajonus Vonderplanitz claimed that he only had to sleep 3-4 hours a night because of the raw primal diet. I think even just doing muscle meat, organs, and raw milk alone will provide you with better sleep.

In response to Mana specifically, I think diet is crucial. Your entire body relies on how and what you eat. I think the closer we get to peak diet, the more we can accomplish mentally and physically. Food is a huge tool the government uses to keep us down.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 25, 2021)

I think there's some weird wormhole phenomena going on here and this OP has crossed over from a video game forum - mana points?!*


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 26, 2021)

mega1000 said:


> 1. What is mana?


*Mana* (_Energy Source_) is the recurring second player resource, which, unlike Life, reflects the amount of energy that a character has. It is used for casting spells or applying abilities, draining mana with every cast, the more powerful the spells, the more consuming the mana.

If the amount of mana is too low, casting the costly spells will be temporarily disabled, until the character has generated enough mana again. The Mana bar sphere is depicted as a glass orb filled with bright blue glowing liquid in all three games, with the exception for the Witch Doctor being the only class holding a Mana globe in the third installment of the series. Mana


----------



## Broken Agate (Jun 26, 2021)

maus said:


> In response to Mana specifically, I think diet is crucial. Your entire body relies on how and what you eat. I think the closer we get to peak diet, the more we can accomplish mentally and physically. Food is a huge tool the government uses to keep us down.


Indeed they do. The food we buy in stores is generally loaded with pesticides, herbicides, hormones, etc., so that it's no longer good for us. Vegetables are bred to yield large quantities very quickly, so as to get them to market as soon as possible, with the result that they don't have the flavor of vegetables grown in our grandparents' time. (This is true of organic vegetables, too, which to me don't taste much different than the non-organic.) So, nothing is as nutritious as it should be, unless you can grow it yourself. Is there a way to compensate for this? 

As for sleep, it is really weird. I seem to visit a whole different world when I'm sleeping, so that even if I'm at work, it doesn't look at all like my actual workplace. I can visit different cities, walk down neighborhoods I've never seen in waking life, be in situations that make no sense. Is that really just my brain trying to make sense of things that happened in real life, as scientists claim? If so, no wonder I can't get my life together. My head doesn't even know where it's at.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 26, 2021)

Just been watching some rugby union video clips and the name Manu Samoa came up which led to this.
Source


> *Mana*, among Melanesian and Polynesian peoples, a supernatural force or power that may be ascribed to persons, spirits, or inanimate objects. Mana may be either good or evil, beneficial or dangerous. The term was first used in the 19th century in the West during debates concerning the origin of religion. It was first used to describe what apparently was interpreted to be an impersonal, amoral, supernatural power that manifested itself in extraordinary phenomena and abilities. Anything distinguished from the ordinary (_e.g.,_ an uncommonly shaped stone) is so because of the mana it possesses.


----------



## Broken Agate (Jun 26, 2021)

I can't help but note the similarity to "manna," the food that God sent to the Hebrews in the dessert. I think this story is trying to tell us something else besides "God really likes the Hebrews."


----------



## heretolearn (Nov 27, 2021)

I cant help but feel we are akin to vehicles driving around with petrol warning lights on. capable of using many gears to collect speed but only travelling anywhere using the first one, subsequently just plodding along damaging our engines and workings in the process. Sleep is a kind stranger with a jerry can getting you through another day. Imagine if you ever rediscovered the petrol that allowed you to travel at real speed again, filling up your tank to the brim with it. or even found the second gear of that magnificent car you call a body. I think limitless is an understatement in this case. Sleep is fascinating. Manna equally so. I have never believed dreams to be random. Dreams in my opinion are a touch of the creator. Some dreams are far too meaningful to be random. As for manna I think we were once capable of making manna or spiritual sustenance internally at a stage in the far past. I think we adapted to make it via the aether harvesting devices at a stage after. Likely the harvested version was more potent. We lost the ability to do it for ourselves over time. Now today we have lost the ability to harvest it and also make it ourselves. The nominal amount we receive from dreams the only remnants of what was once possible.


----------



## BusyBaci (Mar 26, 2022)

This is a good thread, I've always wondered why do we need to sleep everyday is such a simple things but very puzzling to understand. It looks to me that has everything to do with the brain doing something in the background while we sleep.
The way the brain waves change during the 24 hour and also during sleep is indicative of that. 

*Types of Brain Waves*
_source_

• *Alpha Waves*: At 8 to 12 Hz, alpha waves are involved in how we think, feel, communicate, sleep and generally functio
• *Delta Waves*: At 0.5 to 3 Hz, delta waves are the slowest brain waves and occur in the deepest states of sleep.
• *Theta Waves*: At 3 to 8 Hz, theta waves also occur during sleep, and have been observed in very deep states of meditatio
• *Beta Waves*: These are the most common daytime brain waves, with a rhythm of 12 to 30 Hz. They are dominant in normal wakeful states, and when you’re focused on cognitive tasks, such as problem-solving or decision makin
• *Gamma Waves*: These are the fastest of the brain waves, with a rhythm of 25 to 100 Hz. They process information from various brain areas and are responsible for conscious perception.

I don't know about _"Mana" _and how the lack of it impacts the human organism, but what I can understand about sleep and go a bit of topic, is to change the point of view of the reasoning behind it.

If we're to assume that we live in a simulated virtual world, and that the civilization running this simulation in a super computer (planetary scale computing power) which has finite resources and limits in it's computing power, might use tricks to achieve the illusion of experiencing reality for us in high granular detail. Tricks that we can't see or experience but are applied in our presumed virtual world in order to make it run fluid. After all they'll have to compute everything, physics, particles, objects, environment and the most heavy toll in computing power would be taken by our own thoughts and memories.
So they have to cut corners somehow.

More on simulation theory from this great thread and post _here_ and _here_.

What I think it might happen in this scenario, is that sleeping time, is one of those tricks. We're meant to go to sleep at least for 6-7 hours/24 hours, or we will not be able to function normally. We need to sleep even though we had no physical activity or mental gymnastics during the day. Sleep deprivation (5-6 days) can significantly reduce our cognitive abilities and cause serious problems in the long run.
It seems to me that no matter how, we have to sleep. It's a rule, and those who don't follow it suffer as a consequence.

Sleeping for a sim person in a simulated world might be the moment where their daily memories and thoughts are somehow uploaded into a separated cloud-collective storage outside of the simulation itself, in order to free resources or not overload the brains of the sims, maybe we're allowed only a tiny portion of computing power and storage space per person. It might be dynamic in the way that it can be reduced or increased as the needs of each sim, but it will very likely have strict boundaries.
After all 7.8 billion people to simulate might make the simulation run very slow. The civilization running it might have or not the choice to reduce our number, but it will be far more efficient for them to put half of this population in sleep-mode not having to sacrifice the little sims, because they serve their "purpose" in great numbers. Exactly like game designers employ tricks on their games to run smooth. 

Maybe the dreams that we experience during sleep come of as a consequence of such a process. Connecting with the dream world (collective cloud-storage) we get to access memories of other sims or other sims in other simulations. Or it might even be that we're also downloading some kind of basic instruction in the process, reminding us unconsciously of what our daily guidance should be, preventing "disobedient" sims from strain to far away from their intended role.

Maybe this highly advance civilization runs multiple simulations in the same time for research purposes, thus, their computing power must be limited and they would be forced to run tricks in order to make the whole thing more efficient when the computing resources are shared for all the simulations.

And if we're to stretch the idea even farther, we might go down the rabbit whole of the simulated world inventing and creating a simulations of their own, and that simulation creates also another simulation within. All of this would be exponentially taxing for the computer running everything at top reality. Exactly as running Operating System on virtual machines on PCs for safety reasons. An idea explore in the film _"The Thirteenth Floor"_ from 1999.




​The bottom simulations in this case would be very resource intensive and tricks and corners are necessary to be implemented.

Excuse me if I went off topic, but I could not stop myself from thinking.
Of course, this is all a possible explanation of mine about sleep. We need more clues to understand better. 

_*Sweet dreams.*_


----------

